# 5D III - is in stock at Cruchfield - no sale tax



## Dylan777 (Mar 20, 2012)

I just got my from Crutchfield no sale tax of course- they will ship out tomorrow & will arrive home this friday. Will cancel from BH....hurry guys

http://www.crutchfield.com/shopsearch/canon_5d_III.html


----------



## JR (Mar 20, 2012)

Sooooooooooooooooooo tempting! U devil!


----------



## iso79 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you!!!

You just saved me 300 dollars in taxes!


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 20, 2012)

JR said:


> Sooooooooooooooooooo tempting! U devil!



DO IT BEFORE TOO LATE


----------



## scruffysaint (Mar 20, 2012)

Placed an order with Cruchfield and cancelled with Amazon...just hoping they REALLY do have the stock. It's now showing as low stock for the body so that looks promising!


----------



## feigenbaum (Mar 20, 2012)

Body only out of stock.
W/ 24-105mm L still in stock


----------



## unclemat (Mar 20, 2012)

Damn, I wish I did not miss out on this. 4% fatwallet cashback, too.


----------



## carson (Mar 20, 2012)

Just cancelled with Amazon as well, and the Crutchfield guy said they had a "couple left" body only. Upgraded to overnight, said it may ship today!


----------



## Seamus (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow, that was fast...


----------



## msdarkroom (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you OP!!

I just ordered over the phone (body) and the rep said they had 9 of them this morning. He sold me number 9. Sorry guys.


----------



## dericcainphoto (Mar 20, 2012)

Just ordered mine from Crutchfield and canceled the B&H order. Thanks for the info!!!!


----------



## elsyx (Mar 20, 2012)

I just ordered the body only from Crutchfield. It showed "In Stock" when I placed my order, and "Low stock" shortly after, but then my order invoice said the item was temporarily unavailable. Moments later I received a phone call from a Crutchfield representative apologizing that I didn't make the cut, he said they were just flooded with orders (probably as a result of this post!). Argh! I was just about ready to cancel my B&H pre-order... Hopefully I can find it in stock somewhere else, since I didn't pre-order until the 5th!


----------



## reking (Mar 20, 2012)

Placed an order about 15 minutes ago - thanks for letting us know. Went through online but also called to confirm and it is going out the door tonight for Thursday delivery. I would have preferred to stay loyal to B&H on this but frankly the lack of communications from them makes that difficult.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 20, 2012)

Already out of stock  Guess I don't get to play with a new toy this weekend.


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 20, 2012)

i jumped on it, because i changed my mind and wanted the kit anyway, though i preordered with B and H within minutes of it being available. i did overnight delivery, crutch field called me immediately and i was like, oh no, here it goes, they don't really have it, but no, they said they missed overnight delivery by 4 minutes and would be here by thursday at 10am! so how do i cancel B and H??? can i do it online or do i have to call?
wooohooo!


----------



## kimloris (Mar 20, 2012)

you have to call customer service (800 606 6969) but it is probably close by now (close at 6pm EST).
You cannot cancel online (except right after making an order) and you cannot cancel through the chat.


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 20, 2012)

oh well, I'm trying to do it through the chat right now. i guess i better just wake up early and cancel, but they confirm before they ship right? or do they go ahead and charge and ship without double checking with the buyer?


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 20, 2012)

kimloris said:


> you have to call customer service (800 606 6969) but it is probably close by now (close at 6pm EST).
> You cannot cancel online (except right after making an order) and you cannot cancel through the chat.


funny enough i also ordered through adorama, is it the same thing?
or can i cancel with them before morning too?


----------



## kimloris (Mar 20, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> oh well, I'm trying to do it through the chat right now. i guess i better just wake up early and cancel, but they confirm before they ship right? or do they go ahead and charge and ship without double checking with the buyer?


They charge and ship without checking with you before (it's the case in most stores) but they will notify you that they shipped and give you the UPS-Fedex tracking number.

I don't know about ADORAMA, probably the same.

I would be sure to wake up early tomorrow and call Customer Service (in case that they ship tomorrow) not to be charged.
It will take some time to return the camera and be refund. (unless you return next day by air for a premium)


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 20, 2012)

kimloris said:


> you have to call customer service (800 606 6969) but it is probably close by now (close at 6pm EST).
> You cannot cancel online (except right after making an order) and you cannot cancel through the chat.


i cancelled through chat!!!


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 20, 2012)

kimloris said:


> jlev23 said:
> 
> 
> > oh well, I'm trying to do it through the chat right now. i guess i better just wake up early and cancel, but they confirm before they ship right? or do they go ahead and charge and ship without double checking with the buyer?
> ...


i cancelled through chat!!!
now for adorama, I'm nervous because what if crutchfield makes a mistake and send me a 5d mK2 or something, haha!


----------



## kimloris (Mar 20, 2012)

Good job !

They didn't allow me to do that. The "chat guy" told me to call CS.


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 20, 2012)

kimloris said:


> Good job !
> 
> They didn't allow me to do that. The "chat guy" told me to call CS.


i guess it depend what guy(sitting on his couch) you get, i made it seem really important and that i needed to free up my credit card in order to buy something else 
ask for matt c. next time


----------



## otsink (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the 411. Since I didn't pre-order, I was debating who to order from. Problem Solved ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 20, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> I just got my from Crutchfield no sale tax of course- they will ship out tomorrow & will arrive home this friday. Will cancel from BH....hurry guys
> 
> http://www.crutchfield.com/shopsearch/canon_5d_III.html




AWESOME guys....I received a phone call from Crutchfield's CS and I was told my 5D III got shipped today. I used 2-3 days shipping service, so it will arrive this coming thursday 

I have to call BH tomorrow to cancel my pre-order. Oh well....sorry BH...can't wait any longer


----------



## wamsankas (Mar 20, 2012)

body is sold out i grabbed a kit.... im gonna sell off my 'old' 24-105 and have a fresh one.. I will cancel my b&h order in the morning. im pretty sure what happened was the cameras came from the pacific across the US from the west so the further west the sooner they had them (crutchfield in viriginia) had them today BH probably tomorrow.


----------



## grahamsz (Mar 20, 2012)

I got the second to last kit. Will be here Friday. Cancelled my Amazon and local store orders.


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 20, 2012)

grahamsz said:


> I got the second to last kit. Will be here Friday. Cancelled my Amazon and local store orders.


how did you know you got the second to last kit? just curious.
yeah, now it says sold out!
phew.
i literally had to just call a producer and tell him id have it for my job next week


----------



## bman6266 (Mar 20, 2012)

As per the post earlier about crutchfield having them in stock:

I wanted a body only, but seeing as how crutchfield is already out of body-only's, I decided I'll just nab the body+lens combo and sells the lens. It's good price on the lens anyways. 

So, I ordered that kit just a few minutes ago 4:00pm ish. I called to confirm that I had a MK III with my name on it, they said yes and that there are even a few more of that kit in stock. 

So if anyone is THAT anxious and doesn't mind fronting the extra several hundred dollars, HIT CRUTCHFIELD UP ASAP! Also apparently with their rewards program I'll get a couple hundred bucks worth of crutchfield gift card for this order too. I down!

Oh, and, with overnight shipping, they say my order should arrive Thursday SO excited. ;D Hope they weren't BSing me.


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 20, 2012)

bman6266 said:


> As per the post earlier about crutchfield having them in stock:
> 
> I wanted a body only, but seeing as how crutchfield is already out of body-only's, I decided I'll just nab the body+lens combo and sells the lens. It's good price on the lens anyways.
> 
> ...


rewards program???


----------



## grahamsz (Mar 20, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> how did you know you got the second to last kit? just curious.
> yeah, now it says sold out!
> phew.
> i literally had to just call a producer and tell him id have it for my job next week



I figured I'd go ahead and call in an order since I wanted to make really sure. I've worked on plenty ecommerce systems and most aren't really designed to track stock THAT accurately. 

Also wanted more confidence before I cancelled out Amazon. Mikes Camera in Boulder got a bunch of them today, but it was roughly a dozen cameras and a single kit. I was person #3 on their list for kits


----------



## DanielG (Mar 20, 2012)

grahamsz said:


> jlev23 said:
> 
> 
> > how did you know you got the second to last kit? just curious.
> ...



I have been to the Mikes in DTC and I wasn't too impressed with their staff and their prices. Did you end up getting your camera today?


----------



## bman6266 (Mar 20, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> kimloris said:
> 
> 
> > jlev23 said:
> ...




Im in the exact same situation and was thinking the EXACT same thing!!!!!!!


----------



## grahamsz (Mar 20, 2012)

DanielG said:


> I have been to the Mikes in DTC and I wasn't too impressed with their staff and their prices. Did you end up getting your camera today?



I want to support them because it's good to have a well stocked camera shop locally, but no, despite what they told me yesterday they let me down. Nearly every interaction I've ever had with them has left me feeling frustrated and let down. 

Last time was developing some E-6 sheet film. They apparently hadn't updated prices on their website in 8 months and it took about 20 minutes of arguing until they honored the advertised price. The total difference was only a few dollars, but their argument was essentially "we know you want your film back, so you'll just have to pay the price we have in this book behind the counter"


----------



## bman6266 (Mar 20, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> bman6266 said:
> 
> 
> > As per the post earlier about crutchfield having them in stock:
> ...




Yeah, I just found out after I ordered, but apparently with the order being for an item that costs $4299, I get 4300 "reward points." 

30 days after I receive the item the points become effective and they're supposed to send me a crutchfield gift card for %5 (i think) of purchase price. I'm still figuring the system out, but i know that the percentages change based on the item price. I saw a chart that said an item that yielded 3000 points rewards you with a $150 gift card (5%). So I'm assuming that 4300 points rewards me with a $215 gift card, which is a nice discount off of that expensive battery grip for the MKIII! (supposing crutchfield will stock the grip).


----------



## grahamsz (Mar 21, 2012)

bman6266 said:


> Yeah, I just found out after I ordered, but apparently with the order being for an item that costs $4299, I get 4300 "reward points."
> 
> 30 days after I receive the item the points become effective and they're supposed to send me a crutchfield gift card for %5 (i think) of purchase price. I'm still figuring the system out, but i know that the percentages change based on the item price. I saw a chart that said an item that yielded 3000 points rewards you with a $150 gift card (5%). So I'm assuming that 4300 points rewards me with a $215 gift card, which is a nice discount off of that expensive battery grip for the MKIII! (supposing crutchfield will stock the grip).




That's epic. I'm very happy everything else fell through right now. Plus you get 150 pts for validating your email address.


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 21, 2012)

bman6266 said:


> jlev23 said:
> 
> 
> > bman6266 said:
> ...


thanks, i just signed up for the rewards program too, sweet!


----------



## wamsankas (Mar 21, 2012)

yeah the rewards program is very cool. and i went through bank of america to get 4% off so if all goes to plan i will have camera in hand friday with ~$450 in credit/gift cards. cross the fingers all works out. thanks b&h for being so slow


----------



## WilliamG (Mar 21, 2012)

Yep, just registered with the site to reply! 

I ordered a kit on Crutchfield, and didn't even notice the Rewards Program until just now. Apparently any orders created after the Rewards Program began will accumulate points, and indeed, it's a $215 gift card for the $4299 kit! Awesome!

Then, with Fatwallet Fat Cash at 4% for another $172 back, this makes the camera + lens $3912 + 1% Discover cashback for me! NICE! 

Thanks for posting the deal! Camera will ship tomorrow, according to Crutchfield.


----------



## iso79 (Mar 21, 2012)

I placed my order at 5:30EST right when I saw the thread. I just called them now to confirm I made the cut and the customer service rep said yes! 8)


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 21, 2012)

WilliamG said:


> Yep, just registered with the site to reply!
> 
> I ordered a kit on Crutchfield, and didn't even notice the Rewards Program until just now. Apparently any orders created after the Rewards Program began will accumulate points, and indeed, it's a $215 gift card for the $4299 kit! Awesome!
> 
> ...


well, i see we can buy batteries with the points, but i don't see any sandisk extreme cards...
i wonder what else they have for the camera.


----------



## grahamsz (Mar 21, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> well, i see we can buy batteries with the points, but i don't see any sandisk extreme cards...
> i wonder what else they have for the camera.



They have batteries, about 30% more expensive than i've seen elsewhere, but if you look at it as getting three free batteries with purchase it's not a bad deal. 

Alternatively you can get 2x32GB Lexar 400x CF for $199. That's cheaper than Amazon for that particular card.


----------



## Wils8484 (Mar 21, 2012)

I came late to the party and just ordered my MARK III On March 19 from B and H. Yes I know I am among a long list of people and need to be patient. However I am looking for some advice. I am going on a trip April 3 and would love to bring my new camera. Do you think I am better of waiting for My B and H Shipment or canceling the order and purchasing from another vendor. I am based in NY[/glow][/glow][/glow]C.


----------



## grahamsz (Mar 21, 2012)

Wils8484 said:


> I came late to the party and just ordered my MARK III On March 19 from B and H. Yes I know I am among a long list of people and need to be patient. However I am looking for some advice. I am going on a trip April 3 and would love to bring my new camera. Do you think I am better of waiting for My B and H Shipment or canceling the order and purchasing from another vendor. I am based in NY[/glow][/glow][/glow]C.



Why not hedge your bets? You can buy somewhere else and likely still cancel your b&h order without trouble unless the timing turns out to be terrible. B&H should be pretty good about returns (especially since you are local and can probably just opt to get your camera saved for in-store pickup)


----------



## WilliamG (Mar 21, 2012)

Super excited for my kit to ship tomorrow (Wednesday) from Crutchfield. Hopefully they follow through with their orders. *fingers crossed!*


----------



## Chewy734 (Mar 21, 2012)

When I called yesterday I found out they only had 19 of the body-only in stock. They apparently sold out quickly and the remaining people who ordered are placed on a backorder list. They also had no idea when the next shipment is coming in. 

I can't believe I missed this thread... I was up really early too and could've easily bought it here and cancelled my amazon order... oh well.


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm still waiting for a shipping confirmation before i cancel adoramas order, i just can't believe its supposed to be here tomorrow!


----------



## iso79 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm still waiting as well. It takes 24hrs right?


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 21, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> I'm still waiting for a shipping confirmation before i cancel adoramas order, i just can't believe its supposed to be here tomorrow!



Crutchfield's CS called me and confirmed that my order got shipped - 30mins after I ordered through phone - they also emailed me the UPS tracking number, which will arrive tomorrow. The next 24hrs will be VERY VERY LONG


----------



## AKCalixto (Mar 21, 2012)

Availability: In Stock

http://www.ephotocraft.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=013803142433


----------



## OnceUponaHoneyB (Mar 21, 2012)

Kit is also in stock at Beach Camera


----------



## dstppy (Mar 21, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> jlev23 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting for a shipping confirmation before i cancel adoramas order, i just can't believe its supposed to be here tomorrow!
> ...


Angry Birds has new levels today ;D

Seriously though, this is getting exciting with the new bodies out.


----------



## Mike Miami (Mar 21, 2012)

AKCalixto said:


> Availability: In Stock
> 
> http://www.ephotocraft.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=013803142433



Thanks just ordered a body from them now. They say they are getting them today both bodies and kits. If you look at their website they say you might get the body or a kit box with the lens removed. Either way I am happy. The customer service guy said I will be covered with the amount of cameras they are getting today. 

I just cancelled my Adorama order so whoever is on their pre-order list, just moved up a spot


----------



## ramon123 (Mar 21, 2012)

Mike Miami said:


> AKCalixto said:
> 
> 
> > Availability: In Stock
> ...



Do you know how many units they are receiving today?


----------



## Mike Miami (Mar 21, 2012)

http://www.ephotocraft.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=013803142433
[/quote]


Do you know how many units they are receiving today?


[/quote]


Sorry, when he told me I would be covered with what they are getting today, I was so happy and never asked for the total they would be receiving today.


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 21, 2012)

this is scary, there is now a thread on how crutchfield told someone they would ship out today and have it by thursday at 10:30am and now they told them they made a mistake and they have none left...
i was also told mine would be here tomorrow and cannot get a shipping confirmation from them and customer service can't explain why


----------



## WilliamG (Mar 21, 2012)

Relax until you know something. A lot of us are in similar boats here...


----------



## iso79 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm concerned too. I called them this morning and they said it was still in process.


----------



## grahamsz (Mar 21, 2012)

My account shows an invoice and a qty shipped!

No tracking # yet tho

Edit: Also, while I know nothing of the particular system crutchfield uses, my experience of working on fulfillment software generally suggests that by the time an Invoice # exists, the stock has actually been assigned to your order and is most likely sitting on a dock waiting for a UPS label.


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 21, 2012)

grahamsz said:


> My account shows an invoice and a qty shipped!
> 
> No tracking # yet tho


thats exactly what mine said yesterday right after i ordered it, but calling in they still say its in "process".
i guess thats better then "pending" from adorama.


----------



## grahamsz (Mar 21, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> grahamsz said:
> 
> 
> > My account shows an invoice and a qty shipped!
> ...



Hmmm, mine sat pending all night and then flipped to that sometime this morning.

2 day air has a 5pm shipping cut off, which means that likely the UPS truck wont pick up until 6 eastern. This looks a lot better than anything I saw out of Amazon.

I also ordered on the phone and talked to someone who could give me a count of remaining units, he sounded very confident that they were in stock. I'm feeling fairly good about it all, but still have a pre-order at my local store where I'm not number #2 on the list of people waiting for kits. We'll see!


----------



## iso79 (Mar 21, 2012)

Just got a call from rep letting me it's shipping today! Wooo!


----------



## WilliamG (Mar 21, 2012)

Got shipping confirmation email with tracking info! Yay!   

And...

Pending Rewards Points
4300
* Note: pending points are normally
available 30 days after the item ships.


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 21, 2012)

i hope mine comes soon too!
i keep refreshing my order status!


----------



## tony_e (Mar 21, 2012)

Just an FYI, when I checked my order status at 10am EST, it said I needed to call to confirm some info. I called right away, and all they needed was to confirm my phone number. After that, it was marked as processed, 2 hours later, it had shipped!


----------



## iso79 (Mar 21, 2012)

My order just shipped too!!


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 21, 2012)

crutchfield just called me and said they were processing my shipment and wanted to double check my address, yay!


----------



## grahamsz (Mar 21, 2012)

Shipped! Will be here by the weekend


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 21, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> I just got my from Crutchfield no sale tax of course- they will ship out tomorrow & will arrive home this friday. Will cancel from BH....hurry guys
> 
> http://www.crutchfield.com/shopsearch/canon_5d_III.html



Awesome guys.....Cheers....my will be here tomorrow. 3500points are in pending


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 21, 2012)

crutchfield finally send me a tracking number, i went to cancel adorama and they said its already on the truck!
now i have two coming, comical!


----------



## grahamsz (Mar 21, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> crutchfield finally send me a tracking number, i went to cancel adorama and they said its already on the truck!
> now i have two coming, comical!



You maybe be able to call crutchfield and see if they'll stop it, maybe they could send yours to msdarkroom since they screwed him over.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 21, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> crutchfield finally send me a tracking number, i went to cancel adorama and they said its already on the truck!
> now i have two coming, comical!



two better none...  You might be able to sell one camera on craiglist for $3600, NOW that's $100 profit


----------



## grahamsz (Mar 21, 2012)

I see the kit has a shipping weight of 8.4 pounds. Holy crap on a stick!


----------



## bman6266 (Mar 21, 2012)

Mine is now marked as shipped too! I'm still a LITTLE hesitant to cancel my amazon order because of the possible ramifications of such actions supposing Crutchfield is playing a huge joke on me. I doubt that's the case, but I can't help but feels like it's too good to be true, like it was just TOO easy. We Shall see. Congrats to everyone who got in on this deal and happy trails!


----------



## bman6266 (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh yes, and:


THANKS SO MUCH for the original heads up Dylan! Lifesaver!


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 22, 2012)

bman6266 said:


> Oh yes, and:
> 
> 
> *THANKS SO MUCH for the original heads up Dylan! Lifesaver!*



You very welcome...mine will arrive today, I'll take half off from work just to wait for the UPS guy


----------



## tony_e (Mar 22, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> bman6266 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes, and:
> ...




I agree thanks - mine is currently out for delivery!


----------



## WilliamG (Mar 22, 2012)

Indeed, thank you for the heads up! Sadly I won't have mine till mid next week. Living on the west coast, bah!


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 22, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> I just got my from Crutchfield no sale tax of course- they will ship out tomorrow & will arrive home this friday. Will cancel from BH....hurry guys
> 
> http://www.crutchfield.com/shopsearch/canon_5d_III.html



I took half day off from work just to wait for UPS guy.....*GUESS WHAT......!!!!YEAP!!!! IT HERE*


----------



## unclemat (Mar 23, 2012)

unclemat said:


> Damn, I wish I did not miss out on this. 4% fatwallet cashback, too.



Well, I placed the order anyway... shipped today's morning! Glad I did not cancel after getting shippment notification from Adorama, since the one I received from them was defective. I hope Crutchfield did a better packaging job than Adorama did.


----------



## unclemat (Mar 24, 2012)

Something is weird. Got tracking # this morning, but UPS did not pick it up. The order status on their webpage still says "100% backordered", and not shipped. Suspect.


----------

